# Как восстановить кнопки и корпус.



## rromuro (7 Окт 2018)

Ребята, подскажите пожайлуста. У старого кнопочного Вельтмайстера сошёл лак с поверхности кнопок. В некоторых местах такая же ситуация с корпусом. Каким лаком( а может быть чем либо другим) покрыть заново поверхность кнопок и корпуса. Ни разу не сталкивался с этим. Как вообще это делается. Снимаются кнопки и распыляется спреем лак, или как либо иначе?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2018)

rromuro писал:


> или как либо иначе?


Либо иначе).  Хочется какое-то фото глянуть.  Но основная мысль пока такова: ничего не красится и не лачится в сборе. Только каждая деталь отдельно.


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Окт 2018)

rromuro писал:


> Ребята, подскажите пожайлуста. У старого кнопочного Вельтмайстера сошёл лак с поверхности кнопок. В некоторых местах такая же ситуация с корпусом. Каким лаком( а может быть чем либо другим) покрыть заново поверхность кнопок и корпуса. Ни разу не сталкивался с этим. Как вообще это делается. Снимаются кнопки и распыляется спреем лак, или как либо иначе?
> Есть лак "Яхточный" Немного разводите сольвентом, чтобы хорошо растекался, и можно наносить кисточкой без разводов.Блеск идеальный. С корпусом могут быть проблемы.Нужен навык. И покрывать не частично а весь.


----------



## ze_go (9 Окт 2018)

Евгений51 (09.10.2018, 15:30) писал:


> Есть лак "Яхточный"


может, все таки, яхтный?)


----------



## rromuro (12 Окт 2018)

ze_go писал:


> Евгений51 (09.10.2018, 15:30) писал:Есть лак "Яхточный"может, все таки, яхтный?)


----------



## rromuro (12 Окт 2018)

Спасибо большое! Буду тогда разбирать и искать лак яхтный.


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Окт 2018)

rromuro писал:


> rromuro написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Спасибо большое! Буду тогда разбирать и искать лак яхтный. да. Брал расцвет. тоже неплохой. Ложится на любой корпус без вздутия. Хорошо обезжирить. Делаю бензином и сразу феном, чтобы не растворяло  корпус.


----------



## avm (13 Окт 2018)

Как бензин может растворить корпус - он же деревянный.  Или Вы про корпус, покрытый целлулоидом?


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Окт 2018)

avm писал:


> Как бензин может растворить корпус - он же деревянный.  Или Вы про корпус, покрытый целлулоидом?


да.


----------



## ze_go (14 Окт 2018)

целлулоид бензином не растворяется, только может быть белесый налёт после, но он убирается полиролью.


----------

